# Suing for compensation in UAE



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi,

Anyone out there had any experience or knowledge as in not just uninformed opinions about suing local businesses for compensation for work place injuries or simular situations I would like to get your feedback.

I've heard all sorts of opinions but none from any one with actual plaintiff experiences. The opininons were 'its not worth the effort or cost because the prolonged procedure', ' that there is no mechanism to force the defendant to pay' and the guys just ignore the courts findings etc unlike the Westminster legal system that will seize property. 

Thanks all from a damaged down under expat:crutch:


----------

